#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Κατάργηση Κατώτατων και Ανώτατων Ορίων προϋπολογισμού ανά τάξη ΜΕΕΠ

## milt

τα κατώτατα όρια προυπολογισμού των επιχειρήσεων για συμμετοχή σε δημοπρασίες καταργούνται άμεσα.........

τα ανώτερα όρια τελούν υπό προσδιορισμό........????

περιμένουν προεδρικό διάταγμα...??? στο μεταξύ τι γίνεται....???

από όσα έχω βρει τα ανώτατα αναπροσαρμόζονται αλλά δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει αυτό ή είναι μια πρόταση..

για την Α1 πχ από 90.000 σε 150.000.....όμως έχω δει σε προκήρυξη δημοπρασίας για τον Νοέμβριο με προϋπολογισμό 162.601,76 δικαίωμα συμμετοχής από Α1 και πάνω.......τελικά...ποια είναι τα όρια...???

έχω βρεί τα ακόλουθα σχετικά:

2014ΥΠΕΧΩΔΕ- ΕΓΚΥΚΛΙΟΣ13.pdf
FEK_157_A_ ΑΡΘΡΟ 59 ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΣΗ ΟΡΙΩΝ.pdf

----------

Xάρης

----------


## milt

το σίγουρο είναι ότι η ημέρα του διαγωνισμού αναβλήθηκε γιατί όντως βάλανε από λάθος μάλλον την κατηγορία Α1 στον διαγωνισμό και θέλουν να το διορθώσουν............αυτή την αιτιολόγηση μου έδωσε ο υπάλληλος της τεχνικής υπηρεσίας του δήμου.........ούτε ι ίδιοι δεν τα ξέρουν καλά......

επιπλέον στην συγκεκριμένη δημοπρασία ζητούσε το έργο να είναι ασφαλισμένο σε αναγνωρισμένη ασφαλιστική εταιρία.........

ξέρουμε αν από κάπου αυτό είναι αναγκαστικό???? 
ή
 είναι απλά στην ευχέρεια του κάθε δήμου να το ορίσει στην προκήρυξη του διαγωνισμού...???

----------

